# Factory VLT % (tint) - where can I verify the percentages



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

The darker is 40%. It's called glass, deep-tinted. RPO AKO

I'm pretty sure the lighter is termed 70% minimum. It's called glass, solar absorbing. RPO AKP

Those codes are from the trucks - I presume they carry over to the passenger vehicles.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Tomko said:


> The darker is 40%. It's called glass, deep-tinted. RPO AKO
> 
> I'm pretty sure the lighter is termed 70% minimum. It's called glass, solar absorbing. RPO AKP
> 
> Those codes are from the trucks - I presume they carry over to the passenger vehicles.


Using the information you gave me I was able to find these on a 2016 Cruze Fleet ordering website:

AKP Glass, solar absorbing
AKX Windshield, solar absorbing


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I also found this although it is for 2013.

TSB PIT3237G: Information on Glass Ultra Violet UV Ray Protection and Tint Percentage (Oct 1, 2013)


It says the windshields and front door glass are SOLAR glass and have a VLT of greater than or equal to 70% (means 70% of light shines through) and the rear door, quarter and back window glass are either SOLAR and have a VLT of greater than or equal to 70% *or* are PRIVACY and have VLT of 20% nominal. 

So if the same holds true for later models then I have my answer, but until then...

EDIT: New link - TSB PIT3237G


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

YA the front Windshield is 70%...I Tinited it with some 80% just to help keep the heat out...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

From my car:








Front Passenger window








Rear Passenger window

Now that I look at them , it seams as if my windows are all the same. Doesn't look like it from where I'm standing though. I'll have to take a few more pics of the other glass after it stops raining to see.

Edit:

Found that *DOT 747* means that the manufacturer is FUYAO GROUP SHANGHAI CO., LTD. SHANGHAI CHINA (I used this website)

The *M540* is a model number for the piece of glass, which identifies the type of construction. The M number is unique to the manufacturer, so one an M number of M312 by one manufacturer could be different than glass labeled as M312 by another manufacturer. It identifies the glass construction, including the color and thickness. An M number may be used by multiple part numbers.

The AS in *AS2* stands for American Standard, followed by a number indicating the position in which the glass may be used, based on its optical quality. AS1 is the clearest glass (at least 70% light transmission), is laminated, and can be used anywhere in a motor vehicle (typically just the windshield), *AS2 is tempered with at least 70% light transmissions, and can be used anywhere except the windshield*, and AS3 can be used in certain locations in certain vehicles (and can be laminated or tempered, and has less than 70% light transmission). There are higher numbers used for other purposes, but are not normally encountered in cars. This number must be near the manufacturer’s name/logo, preferably below it (per Z26.1996).

The *43R* number implies Conformity with the European standard of safety ECE R43.

The *E4* in a circle means that the Netherlands approved it for use in their country and because there is no roman Numerals above this code it further signifies that it is a Non-windshield with tinting less than 70%

The *CCC* and the *E000199* number means Conformity with the Chinese standard of safety CCC E000199/E000039.

The *.3* decodes as follows: Number, month and year of manufacturing: the figure with points designates year, the sum of points to figure – month of manufacturing, the sum of points after figure – month of manufacturing + 6. 
_I am guessing based on this that the front was manufactured in Jan 2013 and the rear in Feb 2013._


----------

